# Nissan Navara fuel problem



## Sipho027 (Dec 23, 2009)

When driving all is fine, when I stop for more than 30 sec, the vehicle seems to die on me, but when I switch off and restart it goes well with out any problems. I have taken the car to the dealer, put on the diagonistic machine and they cant find the problem, they speculate that it could be the fuel pump. I do not believe that, because if it was fuel pump, it will stall or not run at all. The problem only occurs when I stop for more than 30 sec. Please help before I get ripped off by the these dealers. 

Hope to get help from you fundis out there. I thank you.

Sipho027


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Sipho027

If the engine rpm's only oscillate when you are at a stop, make sure that the EGR valve is not stuck open and there are no vacuum leaks. If EGR checks out OK, have the idle air control solenoid checked for carbon deposits.


----------



## Sipho027 (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks TSF, I think I can be the control solenoid, because the the rpm's stay constant. I also had a read up from the guy in Australia, who had exactly the problem I had. He thinks its the fuel sensor/regulating valve. On Monday the 28th I am taking it in to the Bosch Diesel Specialist. Not the Nissan IDIOTS!!!!.

Thanks again TSF Team. Have a Merry Christmas to you and yours.

Sipho027


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Sipho027, what year is your Navara? 
Some folks in North America wish they sold the diesel Navara/Frontier here....


----------



## Sipho027 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi TFS Team, sorry to come back to you guys late. Its a 2007 Model with 90000 km on the clock. I was away with the family over the Christmas weekend. Something funny happened. I had let the diesel to run completely dry and filled the Navara with a new batch of diesel. Wala!! the problem has since disappear. Now my truck is perfoming as I know it should. Well TFS Team, thank you so much for advices they are greatly appreciated. I now know for the future who to contact should I run to any technical problems. Again thank you guys and God bless you and yours.

Sipho027


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

You never know, I know gasoline can be funny like that, we actually got a really bad batch once and it was causing the engine to not be running on all 6 cylinders until it reached 2k rpms.
I don't think diesel goes through as much processing as gas, and it works in a simpler fashion, but with new engines I would think they are pickier about what they get.


----------

